# Looking for HL&P Standards Book



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry I can't speak for the Houston area, but in Atlanta at least, the power company provides the transocket. A transocket is short for current transformer metering socket. In other words, it is a CT metering setup.

Around here the power company doesn't like to directly meter at over 400 A, so they require a CT setup. This can either be a transformer cabinet with a remote meter, CT's on the service drop with a remote meter, or a transformer/meter combo, i.e. a transocket.

Check with HL&P, they may even have a free installation booklet they'll give you, like Ga Power.

InPhase277


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you have to furnish this, someone in the area will sell, there are specific types your utility will accept. Have you checked the supply houses?


----------



## curranelectric (Aug 7, 2007)

Running a job here in Houston and got red tagged. Meter can needs to be upgraded to Trans Socket! Looked around the supply houses here and no one has heard of this. Can someone share some light on me! Kind of lost at this point.[/quote]

Here a picture of a Brooks Meter Devices Transockets.
Here's the web page: http://www.brooksutility.com/catalog/product-detail.asp?ID=518
Hope it will help.


----------

